# Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath



## michel66 (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

mal angenommen, ich stehe vor der Frage, welche Software ich für mein LOWRANCE iFinder H20 Color für Norwegen kaufen soll, zu welcher würdet Ihr mir raten????

Bei der NauticPath ist natürlich der Vorteil, daß auf einer MMC-Karte Komplett Nordeuropa drauf ist.

Ist aber auch die Detailgenauigkeiten bei NauticPath + Navionics identisch oder nicht, beispielsweise im Vergleich NauticPath Nordeuropa gegen Navionics Gold XL3 Südwest-Norwegen???

Wer weiß mehr?????


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

@michel66,
dein username hört sich an, als wärst du auch einer aus dem legendären 66er Jahrgang.

Ich persönlich habe zwar noch keine Navionics gehabt, aber aus diversen Angler-Foren weiss ich, dass die Nautic Path Karten, die ich selber übrigens auch habe, in keinster Weise den Navionics nachstehen.
Es gibt nur einen winzigen Unterscheid, in manchen Hafengebieten werden einige Details nicht, oder nicht genau angezeigt.
Da wir ja normal nicht direkt im Hafen fischen, ist das zu akzeptieren, da die anderen Details und Tiefenlinien gezeigt werden, wie bei den Navionics.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## michel66 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

@ Kleinfischfänger

- stimmt mit dem Jahrgang'66 #6 
Wir hatten uns ja übrigens schon mal über das Lowrance iFinder unterhalten und NauticPath Nordeuropa. Einen Mangel habe ich bei der Software allerdings schon entdeckt, z.B.: ist die Elbe im Bereich Glückstadt bei einem bestimmten Zoomausschnitt komplett durch Land ersetzt worden - ist natürlich nicht so schön.

Nun bin ich ein wenig irritiert, ob solch ein Mangel nur ein Einzelfall ist oder evtl. auch andere Gebiete (Norwegen?) davon betroffen sind und ob da die Navionics ggf. genauer ist - deshalb meine Anfrage.


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

Na dann willkommen im 66er Club, bin auch einer, allerdings ein später (23.12.66).

Ich glaube, dass das mit der Elbe kein Mangel ist, sondern so gewollt ist. Da die Software ja eigentlich keine Binnengewässer beinhaltet, also nur für das Meer gedacht ist, wird der Bereich Elbe/Glücksstadt wahrscheinlich nicht korrekt angezeigt.
Kann ich nicht belegen, aber ich denke, es könnte so sein.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## michel66 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

@ Kleinfischfänger

- das könnte theoretisch natürlich ein Grund sein, allerdings ist es dann nicht plausibel, weshalb weiter stromaufwärts alles wieder korrekt dargestellt wird.#d 

- ich bin mit dem Lowrance momentan am üben, wenn ich in Norwegen im Bereich 200 m einige "Notes" anklicken, beginnt das Gerät neu zu booten. Das werde ich mal weiter beobachten und ggf. das Gerät umtauschen bzw. upzudaten (wenn' denn hilft).

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Gerät aber zufrieden.

Einen schönen Abend noch #h


----------



## detlefb (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*



			
				Kleinfischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Software ja eigentlich keine Binnengewässer beinhaltet, also nur für das Meer gedacht ist, wird der Bereich Elbe/Glücksstadt wahrscheinlich nicht korrekt angezeigt.
> Kann ich nicht belegen, aber ich denke, es könnte so sein.
> 
> Gruss Kleinfischfänger




Die Elbe bis Höhe Wedel ist Seeschiffahrtstraße. Erst ab dem Hafen Ortkaten ist  es Binnengewässer. Der Hafen ist beides......


----------



## Michael Motzek (14. August 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

Hallo zusammen ich war gerade vor 5 Wochen am Dalfsfjord und ich habe mir für die Tour für meinen Raymarine C70 Plotter noch eine Navionics XL 3 Gold Gebiet G11 gekauft.Und ich kann nur sagen einfach Super wie alle Karten von Navionics,es sind darauf die Untiefen Markiert die Optisch im Fjord nicht zu sehen sind.Zudem gibt es zu jeder Markierung eine genaue Beschreibung wenn man sie anwählt.Ich habe jetzt zur Zeit von Navionics die gesamte Deutsche Osteeküste und die gesamte Küste Norwegens und würde die Karten auch wenn sie nicht ganz billig sind immer wieder kaufen.
Grüsse Euch     Michael


----------



## Raisingwulf (16. August 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

Oh Mann,

wie groß ist Dein Boot um das alles einzubauen?

Mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## chiamsi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*

die Navionics Gold gibt es gerade hier günstig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80022418481&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
Gruß
Ernst


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*



Michael Motzek schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur sagen einfach Super wie alle Karten von Navionics,es sind darauf die Untiefen Markiert die Optisch im Fjord nicht zu sehen sind.Zudem gibt es zu jeder Markierung eine genaue Beschreibung wenn man sie anwählt.



Ich habe jetzt auf der Boot die Navionics Gold und die NP Karten direkt vergleichen dürfen. Die Navionics Gold sind einfach detailierter  !!
Das erklärt sich allein schon von der Datenmenge: z.B. XL Karte Baltic Sea von Navionics oder aber die gleiche Speicherkarte von NP mit den Gebiet Nordeuropa !!

Die Navionics Gold XL habe ich im übrigen auf der Messe für € 199.- angeboten bekommen.


----------



## merlin99 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Norwegen: Navionics Gold XL3 oder NauticPath*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auf der Boot die Navionics Gold und die NP Karten direkt vergleichen dürfen. Die Navionics Gold sind einfach detailierter  !!
> Das erklärt sich allein schon von der Datenmenge: z.B. XL Karte Baltic Sea von Navionics oder aber die gleiche Speicherkarte von NP mit den Gebiet Nordeuropa !!
> 
> Die Navionics Gold XL habe ich im übrigen auf der Messe für € 199.- angeboten bekommen.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Ich habe bei einem Stand mir zwei 
H2O nebeneinander gelegt-der eine Mit NP und einer mit Navionics Karten. Ich finde den Unterschied sehr gravieret. Es waren im Bereich Hitra bei der Navionics mehr Tiefelinien eingezeichnet, Untiefen bzw. Inseln waren namentlich benannt und und und.... Das war für mich die Entscheidung ein paar mehr Euro aus zu geben.

Gruß Roland


----------

